# Touchpad wird nicht erkannt

## _Garrett

Ich habe hier ein Acer TravelMate 2702 Laptop. Leider funktioniert das Touchpad nicht, es wird nicht vom kernel erkannt.

Als kernel verwende ich 2.6.11-r5 mit den gentoo-patches.

```

/proc/bus/input/devices:

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=abba 

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" 

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0 

H: Handlers=kbd event0 

B: EV=120013 

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe 

B: MSC=10 

B: LED=7 

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c016 Version=0340 

N: Name="Logitech Optical USB Mouse" 

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:13.1-1/input0 

H: Handlers=mouse0 event1 

B: EV=17 

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 

B: REL=103 

B: MSC=10

dmesg | grep input:

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0 

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.0-1 

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

```

Es wird nirgends aufgelistet....

Die USB Maus funktioniert perfekt!

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

----------

